

Show HN: Mongolar CMS Alpha Demo - jasonrichardsmi

Hello,<p>I have just setup a Mongolar Demo. The instructions for access can be found here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mongolar.org&#x2F;demo<p>For more information visit the repository README or the main website.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mongolar&#x2F;mongolar&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mongolar.org&#x2F;<p>Thanks, Jason
======
jasonrichardsmi
__UPDATE __

Due to much gnashing of
teeth[http://demo.mongolar.org](http://demo.mongolar.org), no longer requires
a login. Content gets reset at 50 minutes past every hour.

------
mjhea0
clickable -> [http://mongolar.org/demo](http://mongolar.org/demo)

~~~
jasonrichardsmi
Thank you

